# Why am I getting an extremely crapy image?



## Sanchez (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, so I just got my T3i two days ago and this is my first ever DSLR.  I don't know a thing about photography except what I have read thus far from a magic latern guide and dvd my wife got me.  So, I turned on my camera and was shooting away in fully auto mode.  Then I decided to venture on to the creative zone and the problem began.  I set my camera to Tv custom white balance (set the custom white balance in the room I would be "practicing in), ISO 100 shutter speed of 1/200, picture style standard, AI Servo, and evaluative metering.  I take the phote and the result is...black.  I use the flash and I get a blue hue.  I switch to Av, leave all of the settings as is, shoot and get a wonderful picture without flash...use flash and it's a blue hue again. I change the white balance to Tungsten...same results.  I am new but I am a quick learner.  Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong?  I thank you in advance for all of your help!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

For one, you need to change the white balance for flash, which tends to be cool, tungsten tends to be yellow.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you post a few pics with the problems described. Well lit area ? 

Was your meter showing correct exposure in Tv Mode ?

What about full manaual?

Using the flash is explaining the blue hue you need to adjust your white balance when using flash.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

because you can't just put in random settings and have it give you great exposure. Those settings are a result of measuring the light and putting in settings that will allow just the right amount of light in your camera.  If you're inside the average house you probably need something more like ISO 4000 (or more), shutter 1/200 and aperture of 3.5 or whatever the lowest your lens will go is.When you are in TV or shutter priority you are telling the camera it can't drop the shutter down to get exposure. Your camera is limited by the aperture of your lens, so the only other way it can get exposure is to raise the ISO-which you aren't allowing it to do by itself.  
When you were in aperture priority the camera was allowed to use any shutter speed it needed to in order to get exposure. It could drop it to a second or more long if it wanted. Whatever it needs. 
You have to meter the light and then put in the settings that are needed. The black is a severely underexposed image. The custom white balance was no longer valid when you started using flash, so your incredibly overexposed image is then blue from the custom white balance.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

indoors without flash.. ISO 100 and 1/200 sounds way to fast..... especially if you have a kit lens with a aperture of 4.5/5.6 or so. Not enough light for that, unless your house is really brightly lit. Flash is a whole different story....  as Bitter said, Flash WB... don't know Canons, so hard to suggest what you need, especially not knowing your ambient light.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 29, 2011)

First the problem with white balance

I asuume you are in your house and it has Incandecent/tungsten lights, so setting it for that is correct. Tungsten lights are yellow so the white balance applies blue to cool that off. But then when you use your fklash which is already cool it makes it too blue. If you aren't sure, Use Auto WB

why you image came out black is because 1/200 is too fast a shutter sppend and ISO 100 to low an ISO to take an image indoors. You probably neeed tobe at ISO1600 and 1/60 to get an image indoors.

When you switch to A Mode you got an image because now the shutter speed got REALLY slow, but you could get an image.

You can use the creative modes but you have to know the Exposure triangle and how everything affects  evrything else before you can


----------



## DannyD (Dec 30, 2011)

My experience is that people are disapointed with DSLR in the beginning. I love to compare this with playing Guitar-Hero and playing a real guitar ! 

The key to success is learning and practice ! Try to get a book like "Photography for beginners" or something like this, read forums, etc... It takes only a few months to get amazing results.


----------



## drewd40 (Dec 30, 2011)

i personally find tv mode completely useless try p mode first and learn how to use the light meter then once youve figured that out you can start having fun learning av mode


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 30, 2011)

Fast shutter speed + low ISO = dark image. (usually)


----------



## Sanchez (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got some books today to help me out, but I am going to look like a complete idiot here.  I didn't even realize I could use the meter on the camera to check the exposure.  Can you explain that to me a little more.


----------



## Sanchez (Dec 30, 2011)

Rephargotohp said:


> First the problem with white balance
> 
> I asuume you are in your house and it has Incandecent/tungsten lights, so setting it for that is correct. Tungsten lights are yellow so the white balance applies blue to cool that off. But then when you use your fklash which is already cool it makes it too blue. If you aren't sure, Use Auto WB
> 
> ...



Where is a good place to start on learning the exposure triangle?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

I suggest the "photography for dummies" book, and the forum favorite, "understanding exposure".

Also, google "exposure triangle" for some instant reading.

You don't look like a complete idiot. 


Yet.


----------



## Sanchez (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> indoors without flash.. ISO 100 and 1/200 sounds way to fast..... especially if you have a kit lens with a aperture of 4.5/5.6 or so. Not enough light for that, unless your house is really brightly lit. Flash is a whole different story....  as Bitter said, Flash WB... don't know Canons, so hard to suggest what you need, especially not knowing your ambient light.



Sorry, I am really new to this.  So, taking pictures indoors under "normal" lighting you are going to have to sacrifice some image quality?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

Learning about Exposure &#8211; The Exposure Triangle


----------



## Sanchez (Dec 30, 2011)

drewd40 said:


> i personally find tv mode completely useless try p mode first and learn how to use the light meter then once youve figured that out you
> can start having fun learning av mode



So are you suggesting never to use Tv mode?


----------



## Sanchez (Dec 30, 2011)

DannyD said:


> My experience is that people are disapointed with DSLR in the beginning. I love to compare this with playing Guitar-Hero and playing a real guitar !
> 
> The key to success is learning and practice ! Try to get a book like "Photography for beginners" or something like this, read forums, etc... It takes only a few months to get amazing results.



Thank you for that comparison.  I don't know why I didn't think about it like that to begin with.  I guess I was so use to the point and shoot camera that I am spoiled, but I know that I want to learn the DSLR way so I can be in control of my photos.  I picked upi fundamentals of photography, and digital photography essentials by tom ang and the t3i book by busch today so I can stop using the forum for the basic things like this and start learning.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I have some books by Tom, and David Busch is in my photo club. How awesome is that! LOL

I think I enjoyed the Tom Ang books.

After you get the hang of exposure, and focusing, you"ll want to get "The photographers eye" and "learning to see creatively" to start learning about the theories of composition and elements of design. Of course, you can google those as well and get instant reading.

Then, you'll start thinking about lighting, and "light, science, magic" is a great go to book. And there is also the Strobist website.

Have fun!

Oh, and don't expect to be amazing too soon. 

Wait for it, it will come.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sanchez said:


> drewd40 said:
> 
> 
> > i personally find tv mode completely useless try p mode first and learn how to use the light meter then once youve figured that out you
> ...



TV mode (shutter priority is good when you need a to control your shutter speed for stopping action, or letting in some movement blur.. it automatically sets the aperture based on the shutter speed you choose)

AV (Aperture Priority is good to control Depth of Field... and will automatically set your shutter speed based on the aperture you choose!)

I would not use P mode.. you won't learn much there.... as the camera will make all the decisions..

Most people shoot in Aperture priority for most things.. and go to shutter priority when they need those functions.  Read the books mentioned.. you will know why!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sanchez said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > indoors without flash.. ISO 100 and 1/200 sounds way to fast..... especially if you have a kit lens with a aperture of 4.5/5.6 or so. Not enough light for that, unless your house is really brightly lit. Flash is a whole different story....  as Bitter said, Flash WB... don't know Canons, so hard to suggest what you need, especially not knowing your ambient light.
> ...



Normal lighting is usually very dim compared to outdoors sunlight. You can get good shots indoors.. but you have to compensate for the lack of light.. a higher ISO.. a larger aperture  or a slower shutter speed (that might require a tripod to prevent blur) Usually the ISO is what you want to set first.. depending on the amount of light that is available.. and then the other settings based on what you are shooting.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Dec 31, 2011)

Sanchez said:


> drewd40 said:
> 
> 
> > i personally find tv mode completely useless try p mode first and learn how to use the light meter then once youve figured that out you
> ...



Use TV mode when you want priority control over the shutter....The aperture and ISO (if auto ISO is selected) will change within their limitations to set the EV you select...

Once you understand the affects of Shutter speed, aperture & ISO those settings will make more sense and you will be able to make you OWN decisions on when would be the proper time to use them. 

You shoot digital.. There's no excuse for not throwing it in Manual (M) and just shooting with and seeing what happens... Dont even worry about producing great photos, just shoot to get the used to using the camera.


----------



## DannyD (Jan 1, 2012)

Sanchez said:


> I just got some books today to help me out, but I am going to look like a complete idiot here.  I didn't even realize I could use the meter on the camera to check the exposure.  Can you explain that to me a little more.



As soon as you know you don't know anything, you're not an idiot ! You're just someone who tries to learn !


----------

